

The GOP Is Trying to Nuke Net Neutrality with a Budget Bill Sneak Attack - aroch
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-gop-is-trying-to-nuke-net-neutrality-with-a-budget-bill-sneak-attack

======
mikehawkins
Any other day, I would be full of passion about yet another attempt to subvert
what 81% of folks want and the FCC has put in place... but today? Man, I'm
just so completely unsurprised.

Le grand sigh. :(

